

Show HN: Tool for distributed and occasionally connected app dev - ovule
https://github.com/tony-dinucci/Ovule.Nomad

======
ovule
BTW, I'd be particularly interested to hear any thoughts/feelings you have on
the project. If you hate the idea I would love to know why and that would
actually be (for me) more valuable than just hearing positives.

